# new here from the east coast



## djwind34 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi all,

New member from the east coast, have lingered for a bit before joining, really appreciate the wide variety of posters and views on this site.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- sit back and enjoy the ride! IF you have any issues you'd like to discuss, you WILL get any and all points of view!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, glad you are here!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Glad to meet you.


----------

